# Does anyone else have a drama queen???



## Deena (Jan 31, 2009)

Jessie isn't due until April 3rd but every night all night she grunts and growns and fusses. Baby is big and miserable but she doesn't complain. Jessie only does this when she expecting... :hair:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

OH YES! Every year I have someone who's fussy. I've got Fuchsia who's literally HUGE and she makes no noise at all. Then I've got Meg who's just showing really, not big at all and she moans and groans all the time. LOL You should hear her snore too.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

amelia is THE queen of drama queens.. granted she's huge right now with lord knows how many kids. but even when she's in milk she's a brat, rolls her head , cries and otherwise thinks she's the princess and needs attention


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is so funny to hear everyone else s Drama Queens. I guess if I had that many babies in me and they grew to delivery size in 5 months and I was that big, I just might be a Drama Queen as well. :ROFL:


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

Oh yes, I have one! Stella moans and groans the entire time she is laying down once she is 3-4 months along. When she was a first freshner she drove me crazy with it, but now I know thats just her.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

sweetgoats said:


> That is so funny to hear everyone else s Drama Queens. I guess if I had that many babies in me and they grew to delivery size in 5 months and I was that big, I just might be a Drama Queen as well. :ROFL:


Me too. My does all moan and groan and grunt when they are pregnant. I don't blame them a bit - they are HUGE!!!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

You all only have _one_? Good grief out of six does I have four that I would consider drama queens. Not necessarily the moaning and groaning part...but when being shaved...and making a big deal when they want their food NOW! :roll: Yes I have drama queen_s_.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep... I have a few drama queens as well...they want you to feel sorry for them.....and it sure works sometimes....especially seeing how big they get standing up and laying down........LOL :roll:


----------



## karmouth (Dec 1, 2008)

My goat that has been driving me nuts ,is the Drama Queen w/ capitol letters, when she starts labor . Starting about 3 days out all she wants is to be brushed . If you dont she wont shut up. Once labor starts life goes on hold . If I think about leaving her side ,all h377 breaks out . I have to sit there and she licks my hand .


----------



## karmouth (Dec 1, 2008)

Shes the one in the picture with the babies nursing , Sister


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Jeeez, do I have a DQ! Hallie has been groaning for 3 weeks straight! Yes she's huge, but how can I judge if it's really "time" if she's moaning literally "all night long"? I went out 3 times last night between 11:30pm and 1:00am because I was sure that "this was it"! Someone should explain to them about "crying wolf", she'll be having those kids on her own if she's not careful. :angry: :shrug: :scratch:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: I am so happy that my DQ has been retired! She's still my brat but wow would she complain once she hit 3 months!

And she still, unpreggy and still in milk...absolutely has to be the first one at the door....even though she waits on the stand til everyone else gets fed, she is the ONLY one allowed at the door, the others get pushed behind her and she's not even the herd queen!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I just sold a goat - #210 - I'm sure she had a name but I'm not sure what it was. She was THE world's biggest drama queen when it came to kidding. She'd take longer than anyone else to kid, even though everything was fine, and oh boy she would just scream, and scream and scream her head off the whole time she was in labour. Seriously, and then it was the funniest thing, she'd have the kid/s, and they'd be on the ground wiggling and squarking, and she'd take a few steps back and be like huh? what the ?? is that?? and you'd say to her - ya silly bugger 210 are you gonna look after your babies? and stick them under her nose and then she was like oh yeah, I remember these things, I like em! and be a happy mum from then on. 

Weird goat


----------

